# What is the best rabbit food on the market?



## BigSoftie (Jun 7, 2012)

And money being no object. Opinions please, I am a new rabbit owner.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Science Selective or Allen and Page Natural are the two best brands at present.

Science Selective has 25% crude fibre and is a great food but can work out very expensive with more than a couple of rabbits.

Allen and Page Natural has 23% crude fibre and is another great food and works out cheaper than SS.

All 8 of mine are on A&P and I always get compliments on how well they look


----------



## BigSoftie (Jun 7, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Science Selective or Allen and Page Natural are the two best brands at present.
> 
> Science Selective has 25% crude fibre and is a great food but can work out very expensive with more than a couple of rabbits.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I only have two rabbits, so I think I will check out Science Selective. Does it help wear their teeth down? I heard some foods are better than others with helping that problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

BigSoftie said:


> Thank you, I only have two rabbits, so I think I will check out Science Selective. Does it help wear their teeth down? I heard some foods are better than others with helping that problem.


Supreme do a food called Fibafirst which can help with teeth wear but many rabbits don't actually like it 

The most important thing for dental wear is hay, hay and more hay


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello, I have always used pets at home rabbit nuggets as they have all the goodness in each pellet so they are unable to just pick out the bits they like, you can get the junior pellets then move onto the adult x


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Leanned85 said:


> Hello, I have always used pets at home rabbit nuggets as they have all the goodness in each pellet so they are unable to just pick out the bits they like, you can get the junior pellets then move onto the adult x


[email protected] nuggets are actually a very poor food with only 15% crude fibre content. 
Ideally rabbit food should contain a minimum of 19% crude fibre for a healthy gut but obviously the more crude fibre the better.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I use A&P for my two, its good for them, also a bargain at around £9 for 20kg! :yikes:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine eat Burgess. I did try them on A&P cos its better, but they hated it. Wouldn't eat it, even my food obsessed girl left it, so I moved them back. At the moment though, their on Alpha deluxe as I ordered it by mistake, which they like, and I suppose its a change for them, but once its gone their going back on Burgess.


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Supreme do a food called Fibafirst which can help with teeth wear but many rabbits don't actually like it
> 
> The most important thing for dental wear is hay, hay and more hay


I dont understand that, all mine go absolutely nuts for fibafirst, they clamour at the bars and get really impatient if im not quick enough handing it out


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Ours are fed on Science Selective, and most like Fibafirst as a treat, and as Bernie says, hay, hay, hay is best to wear down those teeth. 

Any change in pellets should be done very gradually.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

beckimoorcroft said:


> I dont understand that, all mine go absolutely nuts for fibafirst, they clamour at the bars and get really impatient if im not quick enough handing it out


I bought some as a treat for my lot and I was considering putting Bluey on it to help lengthen the time between dentals but all mine just turned their noses up at it 
I ended up sending the box to a rescue to use :lol:


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've just ordered some Science Selective to change Buddy over to gradually. Been meaning to do it for ages!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine have A&P. They didn't really eat it at first but tbh I was hard on them and gave them no choice, they had hay if they were hungry. Now they go mad for it. Its better for them so I figured being a horrible mummy for a week or two was worth it.
I also brought a box of fibafirst as treats which they turned their noses up at...I left them down overnight and they ate them, now they munch away on them when given


----------

